# The Courtship of Robert Schumann and Clara Wieck



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Robert Schumann lived with the Wiecks and took piano lessons from Frederich, the head of the household. There were three children living there, Alwin, Gustav and Clara who were children from Frederichs second marriage Clementine.

Robert Schumann was a lot older than Clara and had a string of lovers, one of them Christel and as a result of his promiscuity, eventually had a "sexually transmitted disease".

Both Clara and Robert were talented pianists until the latter stupidly tried to strengthen his fingers on a contraption and damaged one of them, therefore unable to play and turned to composing instead.

Robert eventually fell in love with Clara though I wonder whether he loved her as a child. Eventually they wanted to get married but Frederich was so against it as he thought Robert would never be able to support her and thought Clara was better than him as she was a wealthy gifted pianist and he, a poor composer. The former laid down harsh conditions such as he demanded they had to pay him large sums of money and he did not leave them anything in his will. Wonder whether Frederich was greedy or did he really have his daughter's interest at heart. The situation had got so bad, that they applied to the court for permission to marry. Frederich made an exhibition of himself and therefore the court granted them permission to marry.


----------

